# Spain - "Wild Camping"



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Those of us who subscribe to MMM will have seen this in the June edition but for those that don't....

http://lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

Brilliant web site for the French equiv to Aires de service - not as good but really useful.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Boskybee, a very good site for those wishing to do some wild camping in Spain, but please be aware in my opinion these sites are NOT as safe as their counterparts at French Aires de Service.

Bob


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that. Noted and, at least, it's a start in Spain.

Ian


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Boskybee, a very good site for those wishing to do some wild camping in Spain, but please be aware in my opinion these sites are NOT as safe as their counterparts at French Aires de Service.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob, noted. A bit of common sense is required when choosing sites in Spain, having travelled around it in the past 17 years I still wouldnt feel safe in some of those roadside stops. Last year we headed for a campsite in Aranjuez only to find it had closed down - 2 other sites we had earmarked in that part of spain had also closed, we couldnt find anywhere to park and ended up staying in a bar/restaurant for the night in a stinky room and paying about 40€ for dinner and a bed - moral of the story, don't leave it too late to park up and try and call ahead to check the sites are still open, Spain is pretty fickle on the buisness front I find!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello, do you know which sites at Aranjuez have closed? We are aiming for that area in about 3 weeks.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hampshireman, i can't remember the name of the site in Aranjuez we stay at 2 years ago but it is the one next to the Royal gardens off Cala de Panto.

They where refurbishing it as far as i know in 2006 but i think they have had problems (whats new it's Spain) it's a pity because Aranjuez is a great little town for a couple of days rest and the market square and indoor market are fabulous.

Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Hampshireman, i can't remember the name of the site in Aranjuez we stay at 2 years ago but it is the one next to the Royal gardens off Cala de Panto.
> 
> They where refurbishing it as far as i know in 2006 but i think they have had problems (whats new it's Spain) it's a pity because Aranjuez is a great little town for a couple of days rest and the market square and indoor market are fabulous.
> 
> Bob


Bob,

Camping International Aranjuez http://tinyurl.com/2txeto
(formally Camping Soto del Castillo) is now fully open again after
being refurbished.

Aranjuez is situated about 50 km south of Madrid on the A4/E5. This
site a very useful winter stop over on the way to the Med/Portugal
especially if you are coming from Bilbao.

Don


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

Hi
The campsite at Aranjuez---Camping Soto de Castillo has just re-opened under new management after refurbishment It will be open all the year.
Regards
BrianM


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

boskybee said:


> Those of us who subscribe to MMM will have seen this in the June edition but for those that don't....
> 
> http://lapaca.org/areas/espana.php
> 
> Brilliant web site for the French equiv to Aires de service - not as good but really useful.


Thank you for that.
I've added it to my 'sticky' list here:
Continental Touring Info ->Useful and informative Continental websites
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368

You may not know of the one listed there: 
http://www.autocaravanas-etapas-en-libertad.com/autocaravana1/

Different layout and an English translation


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Don, thanks for the info thats great as we love the place and we will paying a visit to the refurbished site when next down that way.

Bob


----------

